# Dog had a stroke



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So a few days ago, the doctor's dog had a stroke and passed away a few minutes after. The dog was 10 yeas old and a jindo mix. My question is, can this happen to any dog at any time? Or are there underlying health issues along with a stroke...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I would venture a guess that it's like humans who have a stroke, there are definately underlying health issues that you may well have been born with. Unless you have a family history or experience some type of warning symptom (eg seizure's, headaches) that call for your Dr to order tests, then it wouldn't be picked up until it's too late.
So, yes, it could happen to any dog, anytime, because no-one has any idea there is something wrong (unless it had already presented with symptoms).


----------

